# 20 Acre Ranch in Utah



## Happy Utahn (May 19, 2007)

20 Acre Ranch in Utah for $244,000. (Click on the link to see the listing, with lots more photos.)

Health issues motivate us to sell our 20 acre ranch in beautiful southern Utah. Just 2 miles off I-15, yet secluded, with our nearest neighbor a half mile away. Awesome mountain views! At 6,000 feet of altitude, we have pleasant summers and reasonable winters.

Our 3-bed, 2-bath brick home has a brand new roof, recently replaced windows (with low-e on the west side), remodeled kitchen with granite counter tops, oak floors, and new carpet and paint. The 1,600 sf barn has livestock stalls, workshop, storage, hayloft, and enough sace to be used as a garage also. We built an 1,100 sf NSF/USDA compliant facility for making cheese, which includes commercial sink and such; it was previously certified as a commercial kitchen as well as a dairy. There's an 8 x 35 underground "cave" with power and water, naturally-stable temperature, HEPA-filtered ventilation, and humidity control; we used it for aging cheese but it would be suitable for home brewing, mushroom cultivation, hydroponics, food or prep storage, etc. Two 40-foot storage containers are included.

We have a grid-tie solar electric system with battery backup that serves the water pump, barn, refrigerators, and about half the circuits in the house and cheese facility in case of power failure. There's also a small wind turbine. The cheese building has solar hot water pre-heating (to about 100 degrees), plus a wood-fired boiler that will heat water to 200 degrees for pasteurizing, cleaning, etc, in addition to the standard propane water heater. The home has propane heat, plus a wood stove that cuts the propane bill.

The well is (we're told) 375 feet deep, and the property includes 4 acre feet of water rights.

We are lowering the price to $244,000 which we think is an excellent price in the current market.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

How many cattle can your ranch support, grazing.


----------



## Happy Utahn (May 19, 2007)

The land is mostly sagebrush right now. We have 4 AF water rights, so as much as 1 acre could be irrigated. The rest could be seeded with dry pasture, but we never did because we were raising goats and they loved the natural growth. I don't know enough about cattle to give you a number.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would say very few cattle could be run on 20 acres in Utah due to the dryness. I speculate maybe only one cow. Cattle and horses are very hard on the plants in desert/semi-desert areas.


----------

